# CMH or Shifa?



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

Which one guys? #confused


----------



## zack999 (Oct 7, 2011)

did you get in ?


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

In my opinion both are really really good. Choose the one nearer to where you live? I would choose Shifa because I live in Rawalpindi.


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

havnt gotten in yet but have a pretty good chance of getting in Inshallah. I dont live in pakistan so doesnt matter if i go to lahore or pindi. One of them has to be better than the other?!


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

cmh..


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

iamscrewed said:


> havnt gotten in yet but have a pretty good chance of getting in Inshallah. I dont live in pakistan so doesnt matter if i go to lahore or pindi. One of them has to be better than the other?!


then you should go to cmh, it has a better reputation, as far as i know! 

Best of luck #happy


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

Go to shifa.


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

CMH.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

go to Shifa... sincere suggestion#yes!!!

if you have an insight of outdated UHS system... you will feel the difference yourself in ShifA.#frown


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

CMH


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

^ LOL. i love how all the kids who gave the shifa interview said CMH, ditto.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

CMH, A few reasons:
1-Under army administration,better organized,highly qualified faculty
2-1000+ beds COMBINED MILITARY HOSPITAL as teaching hospital,gives you far better clinical exposure
3- Purpose built campus far better than shifa
4-better security as situated in the heart of Lahore cantt,at the back of Fortress stadium near Army selection center.
5-Gentlemen Cadets of army medical Core will be studying at CMH from this year onwards along with civilians,so discipline would be tight..And you will not only be becoming a doctor but a person with strong personality as well..


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

mubashir888 said:


> CMH, A few reasons:
> 1-Under army administration,better organized,highly qualified faculty
> 2-1000+ beds COMBINED MILITARY HOSPITAL as teaching hospital,gives you far better clinical exposure
> 3- Purpose built campus far better than shifa
> ...


in this prospect fumc may also be better than shifa...?
My opinion!


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

FUMC is not under army establishment,you can compare it with Shifa on other grouds i.e faculty, shifa has more Foreign qualified teachers,FUMC is older,better than many others though i am not sure whether its better than shifa or not...
But About CMH i am 100% sure,i have been to Cmh once with a friend of mine and saw the campus and hospital with my own eyes,it was a lot better than my govt med school.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

mubashir888 said:


> FUMC is not under army establishment,you can compare it with Shifa on other grouds i.e faculty, shifa has more Foreign qualified teachers,FUMC is older,better than many others though i am not sure whether its better than shifa or not...
> But About CMH i am 100% sure,i have been to Cmh once with a friend of mine and saw the campus and hospital with my own eyes,it was a lot better than my govt med school.


if it is not under army establishment then why they does have reserved seats for army persons...
It takes word 'fauji' which indicates army rules it like aps,garrison,fg schools and colleges...


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

@^No,its under FAUJI FAUDATION which is a welfare non profit oraganization working for the welfare of retired Army persons and is not related to Army GHQ in any sense,it has reserved seats because its a welfare oragnization for FAUJIs(retired fauji actually) and they also have schools and colleges running with the same name i.e fauji foundation school and colleges ,
Army Public school and colleges have nothing to do with Fauji foundation.
P.s I was a student of APS and my father was in Army and Now he has retired so i know about this organization.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

mubashir888 said:


> @^No,its under FAUJI FAUDATION which is a welfare non profit oraganization working for the welfare of retired Army persons and is not related to Army GHQ in any sense,it has reserved seats because its a welfare oragnization for FAUJIs(retired fauji actually) and they also have schools and colleges running with the same name i.e fauji foundation school and colleges ,
> Army Public school and colleges have nothing to do with Fauji foundation.
> P.s I was a student of APS and my father was in Army and Now he has retired so i know about this organization.


Oooh,fank you!


----------



## iamscrewed (Jan 24, 2011)

Has anybody been called for CMH interview yet? for MBBS?


----------

